# Are Americans Aware of the Damage Caused by Communism?



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

Are Americans Aware of the Damage Caused by Communism?



> I've noticed from many things younger people say these days, they don't understand history and they don't understand what has happened to America over the last forty years. This is a little long, but perhaps beneficial to those who don't understand what has happened in America before and after many of them were born. Perhaps if it is too long for some of you to read, for those that is the case, skip it. For those who want to know about what has changed and the detrimental effects that have...


Read more about this article here...


----------

